# Mindfactory !



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich ja bisher nichts auf mf habe kommen lassen, immer sehr zufrieden war - vor allem mit der wirklich blitzschnellen Lieferung - bin ich jetzt gerade aus allen Wolken gefallen!
Logge mich ein und sehe dass mein "Merkzettel" leer ist, was eigtl. nicht sein kann. Siehe da - mein Status steht auf "gesperrt" ?! Warum?

Ich habe bisher immer da bestellt, gut viell. nicht sonderlich oft, aber bin ja auch Privatperson und kein Händler.., war nie in Verzug da ich grundsätzlich immer per Nachnahme bestelle. Und jetzt das?
Bei den letzten Bestellungen (Gehäuse usw.) liess ich eine Bestellung zurückgehen NACHDEM ich mit mf telefoniert hatte und das angekündigt habe weil es eine Falschbestellung war (Monitor+Gehäuse).
Ich habe auch meine Bestellungen alle (sehr gut) bewertet, ausser eben dieser einer weil ja nicht möglich da ungeöffnet zurückgesendet (verweigert).

Das war gleichzeitig die EINZIGE Bestellung die jemals zurück ging. Scheinbar reicht das bereits aus um als Kunde nicht mehr "erwünscht" zu sein.. auch gut... bestelle ich eben bei alternate oder sonstwo - aber guter Service sieht anders aus! Allerdings habe ich gerade ein wenig gegoogled und scheine da nicht der Einzige zu sein...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Wieso rufst du nicht erst Mal an, woran es denn liegen soll?  ^^ vlt war es ja ein Irrtum?  Hattest du denn Monitor+Gehäuse auch "benutzt", oder einfach falsch bestellt und ungeöffnet wieder zurück? Es ist halt so, dass grad die Rücksendungen viele Unternehmen extrem schädigen - nicht die berechtigten, aber es gibt Leute, die bestellen sich 10 Grafikarten und testen alle und behalten nur die "beste" usw., kann gut sein, dass solche Rücksendungen auch ein Grund warum, warum wiederum hardwareversand,de nun Insolvenz anmeldet, denn die haben bei mir wiederum 2 Rücksendungen anstandslos sofort rückerstattet und bieten die Rücksende-Waren auch ganz offen und klar gekennzeichnet etwas günstiger im Shop an, was ja nicht alle machen.


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

Nein, wie gesagt das Paket ging ungeöffnet direkt am Postschalter zurück.
Hab die heute nicht mehr erreicht werd ich aber morgen machen - trotzdem finde ich das keine Art.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Nein, wie gesagt das Paket ging ungeöffnet direkt am Postschalter zurück.
> Hab die heute nicht mehr erreicht werd ich aber morgen machen - trotzdem finde ich das keine Art.


natürlich nicht, wenn es wirklich wg. der einen Rücksendung ist. Aber erst Mal abwarten, warum die Sperrung denn nun erfolgte.

Es gibt auch unliebsame Kunden, die bei 5 Shops bestellen und dann nur die Lieferung behalten, die als erste ankamen - aber wäre seltsam, wenn man dann wegen EINEM solchen Fall, den man als Shop auch nur vermutet, einen direkt sperrt...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. Juli 2015)

Einfach mal nachfragen, das kann die tollsten Begründungen haben. Saturn hat mich mal ohne Angabe von Gründen oder Vorwarnung gesperrt. Ich konnte die nicht einmal mehr kontaktieren, da die E-Mail komplett gesperrt war, am Telefon bekam ich auch keine Auskunft. Ich durfte dann ewig lang meinen Rechnungen hinterherlaufen, da ich die nicht ausgedruckt hatte. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich habe den ZUVIEL bestellt und man warf mir gewerblichen Handel vor. Der Kunde gibt zuviel Geld aus, sehr geile Begründung


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juli 2015)

Telefonisch bekam ich gerade keine Auskunft und ob ich auf eine email an den Support überhaupt noch Bock habe muss ich mir erst noch überlegen.. eher nicht.

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Ich hatte an einem Sonntag mittag online bestellt. Die Sendung wurde in 2 Teilen versandt, einmal Kleinzeug (SSD+CPU-Kühler+Netzteil) und 1x Monitor+Gehäuse. Also auch 2x Nachnahme da einzelne Pakete.
Am darauffolgenden Montag Morgen um halb 9 wollte ich den Monitor und das Gehäuse noch tel. stornieren, ging aber nicht mehr da die Sendung schon raus wäre (!).
Die nette Frau von mindfactory selbst sagte mir daraufhin ich solle das eine Paket annehmen und den Monitor+Gehäuse einfach verweigern. Gesagt getan, so. Habe also das Kleinzeug-Paket angenommen, das andere verweigert und das andere Gehäuse separat nachbestellt und am nächsten Tag auch angenommen.

Das verweigerte Paket mit Monitor+Gehäuse bekam ich NIE ZU GESICHT das ging direkt am Postschalter zurück. Das wäre dann auch schon mein ganzes Verbrechen!

Verstehe wer will, ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Hast du das Paket einfach nicht abgeholt oder hast du ganz klar formal die Annahme "verweigert", so dass DHL das Paket auch sofort zurückschickte ? Denn der Satz "_das ging direkt am Postschalter zurück_"  => das hört sich so an, als wäre es nicht zu Dir nach Hause gekommen, sondern dass du nen Abholzettel im Briefkasten hattest. Und wenn du es einfach nur nicht abgeholt hast oder die von DHL es nicht so verstanden haben, dass man es zurücksenden kann, dann lag das dort halt 2 Wochen rum, und das ist nicht grad etwas, was die Shops toll finden ^^  wäre ne mögliche Erklärung.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juli 2015)

Neee..... eben nicht, das könnte ich ja noch verstehen.
Ich ging mit dem Abholzettel zur Post, mit beiden Sendungsnummern drauf. Das eine hab ich angenommen und das andere zurückgeschickt, der Dame von der Post am Schalter auch direkt so gesagt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Sehr seltsam.  Also, ICH würde da noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Einfach mal nachfragen, das kann die tollsten Begründungen haben. Saturn hat mich mal ohne Angabe von Gründen oder Vorwarnung gesperrt. Ich konnte die nicht einmal mehr kontaktieren, da die E-Mail komplett gesperrt war, am Telefon bekam ich auch keine Auskunft. Ich durfte dann ewig lang meinen Rechnungen hinterherlaufen, da ich die nicht ausgedruckt hatte. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich habe den ZUVIEL bestellt und man warf mir gewerblichen Handel vor. Der Kunde gibt zuviel Geld aus, sehr geile Begründung


Da kommt der Zusatz "nur in haushaltsüblichen Mengen" (oder ähnlich) zum Zuge.
Grade bei Werbung zu Elektronik wird teilweise der Preis unter dem Einkaufspreis gemacht.
Da geht es darum viele Kunden anzuziehen und nicht dem Mitbewerber die eigebe Ware günstiger zu überlassen.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. Juli 2015)

Wäre doch auch möglich, dass das Paket einfach noch nicht wieder bei Mindfactory angekommen ist und bevor das Teil auf dem Weg verloren geht und du aber auch nix gezahlt hast dafür, wird da automatisch was gesperrt. Wirkt vielleicht etwas arg überzogen, wäre aber nachvollziehbar. Ich würde bei sowas immer erstmal nachfragen was denn eigentlich los ist, bevor man sich irgendwas zusammenreimt und womöglich völlig unnötig einen Groll hegt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juli 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da kommt der Zusatz "nur in haushaltsüblichen Mengen" (oder ähnlich) zum Zuge.
> Grade bei Werbung zu Elektronik wird teilweise der Preis unter dem Einkaufspreis gemacht.
> Da geht es darum viele Kunden anzuziehen und nicht dem Mitbewerber die eigebe Ware günstiger zu überlassen.



Dann sollen sie halt die Bestellmengen eingrenzen oder stornieren und nicht so eine miese Nummer abziehen. Kriegen andere Shops ja auch hin. Der Witz war ja auch, dass es wohl gar nicht um Werbeware ging, sondern um 2 Produkte zur UVP. Sonst habe ich nämlich nie was doppelt bestellt.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juli 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie halt die Bestellmengen eingrenzen oder stornieren und nicht so eine miese Nummer abziehen. Kriegen andere Shops ja auch hin. Der Witz war ja auch, dass es wohl gar nicht um Werbeware ging, sondern um 2 Produkte zur UVP. Sonst habe ich nämlich nie was doppelt bestellt.


Das ist natürlich was anderes. Stimmt.


----------

